# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nen-Forum per Pakicat?????

## Plaku me kostum

Po shoh qe jane disa anetar qe i perkasin Pakicave ne Shqiperi dhe mendoj se eshte e drejt te ken nen fourin e tyre. Eshte e drejta e pakicave, jemi dhe ne demokraci. 

Si mendoni ju?

----------


## the admiral

jane vertete skandaloze dhe te pajustifikueshem disa shkrime tek kjo teme:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ombesine/page8

vertete nuk e kuptoj si i lejojne. kjo nuk eshte me e drejte fjale. e drejta e fjales nuk perfshin shpifjen.
me disa shkrime ketu ofendohen miliona shqiptare.
shumezohet me zero sakrifica e shume heronjve qe edhe kane dhene jeten per kombin shqiptar.

----------

